# Tricycle when it grows up



## Rick50 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 28, 2016)

Nice, that's not over the top at all.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 29, 2016)

Hey look, the same paint scheme on the port-a-john


----------



## pgriz (May 30, 2016)

Given the size of the tires, it's obviously a gold brick caddy.

Also like the wood bumper at the back.  

Nice catch!


----------



## minaz (May 30, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice, that's not over the top at all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Are you sure? Look at the size of those tires!


----------



## Prime35 (May 31, 2016)

That's insane, obviously helmet is not required no matter how big the engine


----------



## shearshusky (Jun 2, 2016)

really cool, and those tires are huge


----------

